
Visual Exercises to Improve Your Vision - lobo_tuerto
https://www.youtube.com/user/VisualExercises
======
billconan
is this scientific?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
I'm just trying it out, but saw a comment pointing to it on another thread
about improving vision here in HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16194580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16194580)

As always, check out the comments, they are --at least-- interesting to read,
I found out about a cool tech reading them:

[https://eyesynth.com/?lang=en](https://eyesynth.com/?lang=en)

